

Rather than blog rehashed PR, why don't tech blogs just tweet it out instead? - neilpeel
https://medium.com/@neilswmurray/rather-than-rehashing-press-releases-why-don-t-tech-blogs-just-tweet-them-out-instead-5651f237c36c

======
commentzorro
You're mistaken in thinking the purpose of many blogs is to disseminate
information. Think instead: ads, click throughs, followers, links, etc.

